# HELP...."unable to find device", really frustrated tried everything...



## noob1001 (Feb 9, 2012)

Seriously hope someone can help me out, quite excited about ICS been trying in vain to install on touchpad for more then a week.

Have the zip files in cminstall folder on touchpad, tried C:\program files\palm, inc\novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInsaller2, error message.
"unable to find device"

Have unistalled novacom drivers and replaced with universal drivers alas no change, have also reset touchpad to factory settings, installed WebOS Quick Install, replacing novacom drivers installed preware fine but still same error message from command line.

Have also tried installation from different laptop also mac mini, changed cable, same error message, please help, pulling my hair out in confusion


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

It's either a driver problem or the novacomd service is not running. From what you posted, it sounds like the latter. Look under Control Panel/Services or Control Panel/Administrative Tools/Services to see if novacomd is listed and shows as Started. If it is not listed in the list of Services at all, then that is definitely a problem for you.

In that case, you need to find the novacomd.exe program (not novacom.exe, which is the related command-line utility). For me, novacomd.exe is in a sub-folder underneath where novacom.exe is installed. From the bin folder, where novacom.exe was installed, novacomd.exe is under novacomd\amd64.

To get the novacomd service running (on Windows 7, anyway), use the following commands (substituting your full absolute path to the EXE - and, yes, there is supposed to be a space between binPath= and the actual path):

(make sure you run the Command Prompt as Administrator)

sc create novacomd binPath= "c:\webOS SDK\bin\novacomd\amd64\novacomd.exe"
net start novacomd

Now, your novacom command should work - assuming your drivers are setup correctly.

Once you are done, if you want to remove the novacomd service again (no need for it to be configured and running all the time, wasting CPU cycles on your PC), execute these commands:

net stop novacomd
sc delete novacomd

This won't delete the service EXE from your hard drive. It will just take it out of Control Panel/Services. You can always run the earlier commands to put it back again.


----------



## chadcraw (Jan 6, 2012)

noob1001 said:


> Seriously hope someone can help me out, quite excited about ICS been trying in vain to install on touchpad for more then a week.
> 
> Have the zip files in cminstall folder on touchpad, tried C:\program files\palm, inc\novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInsaller2, error message.
> "unable to find device"
> ...


Did you place the Touchpad in recovery mode through WebOS or moboot?


----------



## noob1001 (Feb 9, 2012)

The driver is running under services its listed as palm Novacom and path is to the palm, Inc folder.
Also the touchpad is in recovery mode, tried absolutely everything i can think off, diffeent drivers, changed laptops it
didnt evan work on Mac, changed cables too.


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Make sure you are using the original HP cable and do what the other guy said about the novacom service if not is suggest webos doctor and try to change to a different version of webos and then try again

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm curious, what version of Windows is running on your computer? I have two Windows 7 machines, one my TP just won't get along with, the other it loves. I have also used Win XP successfully. If your TP runs fine under WebOS, I personally don't think running WebOS Doctor will help. It sure sounds like something is not installed right or you are not doing something right. What version of CM do you currently have installed? Did you have any problems installing that? Did you install the current version via ACMEinstaller? Here is what I would do if I were you:

On your PC, go to Add and Remove programs and uninstall Novacomd, something might be corrupted.
Download WebOS Quick Install from this link: http://forums.webosn...all-v4-0-a.html
Watch this video. This is how I got a working version of Novacomd on my computers.






After installing, check the Palm, inc folder for two folders named Novacomd and Terminal and the novacom.exe.

You should be booted into WebOS.

Hook up your TP to the PC, and using Windows Explorer, move every file, except Moboot.zip and CWM.zip, to another folder you create to keep them in. The files you move should be the CM9.zip and the Gapps.zip files.

Make sure you have done a nandroid backup of your current installation and copy it off for safe keeping on you PC.

Download and put ACMEinstaller and ACMEuninstaller in the Palm, inc. folder. Do not use ACMEinstaller2

Eject your TP from the PC, that's right click the HP Touchpad(E) drive and click eject.

Reboot the TP and hold volume up until you see the large white usb symbol, this is WebOS recovery mode.

Now reconnect the usb cable and you should hear your PC beep indicating that it is connected to the TP.

Open the Windows Command window and browse to the Palm, inc folder and enter:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEuninstaller

This will Clean out your previous installation of CM. Remember, you made a backup of your install incase you need to go back.

As soon as the uninstall is done run the installer

novacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller

You should see Moboot and CWM install, it will go very quickly

Disconnect the usb cable and try booting, it will stop at Moboot.

Select ClockworkMod. Then select Install zip file from SD card. Select the CM.zip file and flash it.

Stop and try booting into CM9 to verify the install. If it boots up, boot back to CWM and flash the Gapps.zip the same way.

Boot CM9 and play.


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say thank you nevertells . Followed all the instructions and did a complete wipe. Thank you!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## mrbillr (Jul 4, 2012)

I am having the same initial problem. "Unable to find device". I then uninstalled novacom and followed the instruction video. However, when I try the WebOS quick install, it says no devices attached. I have the USB cable plugged in and did not select USB mode or "close" either. Just left it alone. "No devices connected. Please connect and continue.". [OK] [Cancel] [Reinstall Novacom] 
When I click OK it just reflashed the message box as no devices. When I click Cancel then the WebOS closes. When I click Reinstall, it does the reinstall but I still cannot get it to connect. Still, no devices connected. I rebooted the PC and tried WebOS and still the same. No devices.
I have been trying this for 3 weeks and when I found this link I thought I was in luck. Well, no luck.

Windows XP, sp3
HP Touchpad 32gb, WebOS


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mrbillr said:


> I am having the same initial problem. "Unable to find device". I then uninstalled novacom and followed the instruction video. However, when I try the WebOS quick install, it says no devices attached. I have the USB cable plugged in and did not select USB mode or "close" either. Just left it alone. "No devices connected. Please connect and continue.". [OK] [Cancel] [Reinstall Novacom]
> When I click OK it just reflashed the message box as no devices. When I click Cancel then the WebOS closes. When I click Reinstall, it does the reinstall but I still cannot get it to connect. Still, no devices connected. I rebooted the PC and tried WebOS and still the same. No devices.
> I have been trying this for 3 weeks and when I found this link I thought I was in luck. Well, no luck.
> 
> ...


Did you activate developer mode on your TouchPad? What video instruction are you referring to?


----------



## Andrew Bobulsky (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey guys, had the same problem, Googled my way here, figured it out:

I'm running Windows 8 x64. Apparently, Novacom comes with a set of high-level driver coinstallers that aren't dependent on x86 vs x64, but the INF file included with the drivers states that they are.

In the path


```
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP webOS\SDK\bin\novacomd
```
You'll have some files, and a folder named *x86*.

Create a copy of the *x86* folder and name it *amd64*.

Open device manager, find the uninstalled Palm device, and tell windows to search the novacomd folder for it. Everything should install and work.


----------



## DroidFan12 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am getting below errors, i am running Windows 8.1 Pro with new update from Microsoft... I am unable to run NOVACOM command.

Directory of C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc

04/10/2014 11:23 AM .
04/10/2014 11:23 AM ..
04/04/2014 10:33 PM 9,113,977 ACMEInstaller5
04/09/2014 09:52 AM 9,112,677 ACMEInstaller5E
04/09/2014 09:53 AM 9,112,761 ACMEInstaller5M
04/09/2014 09:52 AM 9,054,044 ACMEUninstaller2
06/24/2011 09:17 PM 32,256 novacom.exe
04/10/2014 11:22 AM novacomd
04/10/2014 11:22 AM terminal
5 File(s) 36,425,715 bytes
4 Dir(s) 43,285,401,600 bytes free

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5
unable to find device

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>sc create novacomd binPath= "C:\Program Files\Palm, I
nc\novacom.exe"
[SC] OpenSCManager FAILED 5:

Access is denied.

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>net start novacomd
System error 5 has occurred.

Access is denied.

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>net start novacomd
System error 5 has occurred.

Access is denied.

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>sc create novacomd binPath= "C:\Program Files\Palm, I
nc\novacom.exe"
[SC] OpenSCManager FAILED 5:

Access is denied.

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>


----------

